# How women think



## TimoS (Sep 20, 2006)

Scientists have finally been able to model the female thought process

http://www.tuug.fi/~pkio/bin/naisen_ajattelu/

(Personally I think that this is still somewhat simplified version)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2006)

Notice all the little men (past relationships) seem to play a key role.:ultracool 
Sean


----------



## TimoS (Sep 20, 2006)

A friend of mine commented that the model is clearly not accurate for two reasons: the thoughts are moving in sync with each other and always the same way


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 20, 2006)

its almost perfect except for the things timoS pointed out and one small detail...





...our thoughts arne't cirlculer they are triangles. Three points. Point one is arguing with husband. Point two is yelling at nonresponsive usband. stage three is husband admitting he is wrong just to get us to shut up. 


Very acurate and nice model though.


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahhh, now I see:whip1:


----------



## TimoS (Sep 21, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> ...our thoughts arne't cirlculer they are triangles. Three points. Point one is arguing with husband. Point two is yelling at nonresponsive usband. stage three is husband admitting he is wrong just to get us to shut up.



:lol:

Here's another fine example on how women think:


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 21, 2006)

very good example. I like the pearls detail. Always have to have something beautiful our neck. Preferably diamonds or a hot guy. I will take hot guys that are tall, broad minded, and willing to admit I am ALWAYS right. lol


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

sterre!!!!

I didnt talk like this when I was 12.

Not out loud, anyway.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 22, 2006)

Is it bad cause I will edit the post if you want. I don't always talk that way just sometimes jokingly. Besides its natural to have an attraction adn think of it this way. I could have been I prefer diamonds or Sam around my neck.... You know I am joking right? If I am crossing the line please tell me


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm just teasing you, sterre.

You're slightly bolder than I, is all.


----------

